# Freon 407C limit



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Do these cooling towers use water lines instead of CFC's to cool ? or both ?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Can you get a picture of the inside of the clock? There's an awesome one in Lawrence, MA. I think it's literally the second biggest clock-tower in the world. 

I've been trying to get a tour of the inside of the thing for a while.

-John


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

dronai said:


> Do these cooling towers use water lines instead of CFC's to cool ? or both ?


Neither. 407C is a hydrogen flourine carbon (hydroflourocarbon) or hfc blend of three refrigerants used as a replacement for R-22, an hcfc.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> Can you get a picture of the inside of the clock? There's an awesome one in Lawrence, MA. I think it's literally the second biggest clock-tower in the world.
> 
> I've been trying to get a tour of the inside of the thing for a while.
> 
> -John


I have to go back there today so I'll snap some new one and post both the old and new. The original water tank and clock mech is gone. 
But I'll post it anyway.


----------

